# Escanaba Michigan rc racing???



## chuck2302 (Jan 1, 2008)

Where what when why??? What kind of racing do you do up here? wheres the nearest shop at? Off road? 1/12 on road? 

Thanks For any replies.
Chuck C.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

As far as I know there is nothing for racing in the UP until you hit Newberry for Off road 
and Than my Place in Saint Ignace for Indoor Carpet Oval 
I think there is still a shop in Ishpeming (SP?) I own a a Hobby Shop in Saint Ignace and also do mail order if needed I will match Tower's prices 
Please email me or post up on my thread in the Oval section for more info 
We do Start racing on Oct 17th It is our Season Opener


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

chuck2302 said:


> Where what when why??? What kind of racing do you do up here? wheres the nearest shop at? Off road? 1/12 on road?
> 
> Thanks For any replies.
> Chuck C.


there is a track is escanaba, they run shortcourse trucks at barkriver! same place the run they run the torc races! they also use it for the local track.


----------



## sulco (Oct 1, 2010)

White Knuckle RC and Hobbies is in Iron Mountain. (I'd post the link, but I guess not enough posts yet.)

J&M Hobbies is in Ishpeming.


ED: Try this => Try whiteknucklercandhobbies.com


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I thought Craig moved and white knouckles went with him 

Also Sorry about Bark River I thought they only raced when TORQ was there


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> I thought Craig moved and white knouckles went with him
> 
> Also Sorry about Bark River I thought they only raced when TORQ was there


ya, barkriver uses that track for local raceing also


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

hi chuck i'm in grand rapids ares southwest of their a little in sur i 1:8 rock slid elec. but down ribhy now buikding a gravedigger body but looking for a set of headers for it use to derr hunt in your area a strock that prlized my right side ang age ended that


----------



## ROADKILL (Jan 5, 2007)

indoor carpet oval!!! you should like that,want me to send your oval car to ya?


----------

